# Egg Share Matching



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi all, i've just received my CMV blood results and they are negative! I've heard that most people are positive   Does anyone think there maybe a problem matching me with a recipient? I've got naturally blonde hair and blue eyes so in the minority there too ! I'm going to Lister tomorrow so can ask then but you know what it's like when you've got something on your mind that may delay treatment  
Maria xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, I dont know about the blood tests, but Im sure you will be fine there, as for the blonde and blue eyed I wouldnt worry about that at all, Im 5'10 with red hair and greeny blue eyes, and I was matched instantly! If they can match me they can match you!!

xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Maria,

I am CMV positive, and the two people that my Egg Share nurse had in mind of me were both Neg. She did say to me that with being positive it _could _take a little longer. However nothing about being Neg.

I really wouldn't worry hun, lots and lots of        

Let me know how you get on, 
Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

What exactly is CMV??


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look at this link...it'll tell you what it is.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/health/conditions/cmv1.shtml

Love

Vicki x

/links


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Thanks Mrs Redcap!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Glad to be of help


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

Maria 
I am cmv negative also....It is actually a plus point because when they match you with a recipient they can match you with a positive or a negative. But if you had been cmv positive they would of only been able to of matched you with a positive recipient....
Hope that makes sense Hun
Good luck 
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Ruth,

I am CMV positive, and I was told that I can only be matched with someone who is also CMV+ due to any risk. My egg share nurse had two ladies that were interested but who were both neg, so she is continuing to look for a perfect match. I wonder why we have been told conflicting info, you think all clinics would be consistant. 

Love Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolphin01 said:


> But if you had been cmv positive they would of only been able to of matched you with a positive recipient....





rhonda said:


> I am CMV positive, and I was told that I can only be matched with someone who is also CMV+ due to any risk.


Wakey wakey Rhonda! You haven't been told conflicting info - you have both said the same thing! 

This is a good article about CMV and pregnancy that explains why it's important http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/articles/article.aspx?articleId=1108

It's worth pointing out that the matching by CMV status is something that is in the HFEA Gudelines to clinics and is something that is recommended to safeguard the unborn child.

I first came across it as I am a recipient of donor sperm and as I am CMV+, I could accept donor sperm from both CMV+ or CMV- donors. However because the majority of people have at some point come into contact with the Cytomegalovius and are therefore CMV+, CMV- sperm donors are like gold dust and so are usually saved for the CMV- recipients!

Rhonda - thinking about what your nurse said about it taking longer to match you may be because the ladies that get stuck on the list are the CMV- ladies because there are fewer matches to move them off the list. The CMV+ ladies probably move off the list quicker. If your clinic doesn't have a large list of egg share recipients that could be the case. Does that make sense? My clinic have an approx 2 year waiting list. I am CMV+ and I can honestly say that my clinic have matched me within a week on all 3 occasions!

Lou
X

/links


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Lou what an   I feel!!! 

What I was meaning to say is, the nurse at my clinic said that it had to be CMV+ with + and CMV- with - as they don't want to risk anything. Going by what Ruth said I could of been matched with with one of those recipients, but I was told different by the hospital!!!  

Rhonda.xxxx


----------



## blueytoo (Oct 5, 2003)

Maria - I've egg shared three times at the Lister now and have naturally blonde hair and blue eyes and have been matched more than instantly in all 3 cases. In fact I've been matched early twice. The blonde hair/blue eyes combination is one they are desperate for at the Lister so I wouldn't worry at all.

I am also CMV+ and was told that would make me matched even quicker because they save the CMV- donors for CMV- recipients and there aren't many whereas there are plenty of CMV- recipients waiting.

Claire xx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Oi Rhonda - stop shakin yer tushie at me!  
OK - this is what Ruth quite rightly said (btw Ruth - proud of ya chick - those late night chats are paying off! )

CMV- can be matched with CMV+ or CMV-

CMV+ can be matched with CMV+ only 

Therefore with you being positive and both recipients that your clinic had being negative, they would not have matched you as there would be a risk to the recipients that they could contract the virus for the first time in early pregnancy which could cause risk to the unborn child. 

Obviously with a negative donor, there is no risk of passing on CMV and that is why they can be used for both + and - recipients. 

Hope that helps again!

Lou
X


----------

